

The Downside of Social Media - srathi
http://www.neatorama.com/2012/11/19/The-Downside-Of-Social-Media/
Social Media Is Ruining Our Real Life Conversations
======
macavity23
I find a slightly different problem: these conversations don't come up IRL _at
all_ , because they've already occurred online, and this prevents a more
meaningful discussion.

To use the example from TFA, if someone tells you that their ex got in contact
with them recently, you might ask them how they feel about it, what [s]he's
been doing recently, and so on: you'd have _a conversation_. If you've already
seen this online, it's likely that it would never come up at all - and you
probably wouldn't ask those questions on your facebook wall, as it's not
private.

Facebook is particularly bad for this, because it ostensibly covers almost
every aspect of your life: replacing conversations with data points.

------
jeffehobbs
Facebook et. al. are sucking the social marrow out of our lives. Why talk
about the birth of your child? You've already shared umpteen photos of it. Why
talk about that new job? You've already changed your profile data and it
automatically propagated.

We should deeply consider how much time, attention and prominence we give to
social media. It's a black hole.

------
stevencorona
When I gave up social media for a month (my friends are all very heavy Twitter
users), the biggest thing I noticed was deeper and more in-depth
conversations. I was excited to see people. I actually -missed- my friends
when I didn't see them, because I didn't know what they were up to every
second of every day.

------
Tipzntrix
If you're interesting enough, you can find something more interesting to talk
about!

